# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  استنشاق الورد يقوي الذاكرة

## الرايقة

*تحياتي
دمتم عافية

 نعلم جميعا أن استنشاق الورد يعزز الشعور بالبهجة والسعاده

 إلا أنه أصبح الآن وسيلة من وسائل العلاج، وذلك بعد أن كشفت نتائج دراسة حديثة 

 أن استنشاق روائح الورود تقوي الذاكرة‍‍‍‍‍‍

 وطبقا لما ورد في دورية "نيتشر" العلمية على شبكة الإنترنت

 تعتبر هذه الدراسة من أوائل الدراسات التي تتعرض لتأثير الروائح 

 على الذاكرة البشرية أثناء النوم

 وكانت الدراسات التي أجريت في الثمانينات و التسعينات قد أثبتت أن التعرض 

 لبعض الأصوات أثناء النوم 

 قد يساعد في تعزيز الذاكرة. وخضعت للدراسة - التي أجراها فريق من أطباء الأعصاب 

 من جامعة لوبيك الألمانية ومركز هامبورج ابيندورف الطبي 

 مجموعة من طلاب كلية الطب ، تم تعريضهم لبعض الصور المعلقة في أحد الميادين 

 ثم تعرض نصف العينة لرائحة قبل النوم وأثناؤه 

 بينما لم يتعرض النصف الأخر من العينة للرائحة أثناء النوم 

 وتم قياس النتائج في اليوم التالي

 حيث وجد الباحثون أن المجموعة التي استنشقت رائحة الورد أثناء النوم

 تذكرت 97 % من أماكن الصور، بينما تذكرت بقية المجموعة 86 % فقط

*

----------

